# acid reflux



## gnarlsbarkley

i havn't been on here for ages, my dp has gone but i keep having things wrong with me physically, the lastest thing is acid reflux/heartburn its really annoying! does anyone else have these symptoms?? thanks


----------



## ColinGibs

gnarlsbarkley said:


> i havn't been on here for ages, my dp has gone but i keep having things wrong with me physically, the lastest thing is acid reflux/heartburn its really annoying! does anyone else have these symptoms?? thanks


Well I developed acid reflux just months ago and it got worse and worse. Finally went to a doctor, did a bunch of tests, diagnosed me, and put me on prilosec, which barely helps and feels weird


----------



## claudinewtf

just a mention... acid reflux i've been told directly correlates to scattered mental states... it's somewhat of the body's reaction to being so "up in the mind" that the body is having trouble digesting food.. what was suggested to me was to make a conscious effort to be present while eating to still the mind and the thoughts. so what does that mean? to bring your attention to the taste of the food, the smell of it, the feel of it in your mouth, the sounds of your fork hitting your plate..etc. The stilling of the mind can be grounding.. To come present, and just attend to the present moment can be stilling also for anxiety and racing thoughts and etc. etc. etc. brings balance and peace to the mind.


----------



## AntiSocial

So acid reflux can cause anxiety and dr?


----------



## claudinewtf

AntiSocial said:


> So acid reflux can cause anxiety and dr?


no. vice versa.


----------



## blank

wow that's so interestin - ive had acid reflux for ages!

something i just want to mention is copper toxcity. Has anyone heard of it? for about 9 months now ive been seeing a naturopath and have completely changed my diet but the latest thing, which im taking lots of supplements for, is copper toxicity. Apparently it can be a big cause for dp, but i don't know if i believe it or not...what do you think?


----------



## blank

yeah ive had 2 hair mineral analysis, the first one was last year and showed that i had a high copper level and the second was only a couple months ago and the level had increased even further. The other thing they noticed was something to do with the ballance between lots of minerals or something...? One of them was supossed to be a ratio between 2.6-4.6 i think and mine was closer to 142.6! 
Im now on something like 22 suplement tablets a day, and also going through the detox - apparently. But i don't know...my head still tells me that nothing is going to work and i will never get better, but i just wondered if anyone had actually found any relation to the two...?


----------



## blank

Yeah i do kinda trust her, and my mum really does - plus a good friend of my mum's is training to be a naturopath and she recomended the lady. I have seen the results yes, and they were by an inderpendant firm - so my naturopath wont have influenced the results, plus the supplements are all recommended by the doctors at the firm and sold by them - so she doesn't get any money for them.
She thinks the increase in copper comes from copper pipes, ie the water system, but she isnt certain...she is pretty sure however that when i suffered from virus after virs for a few months aged 11, it would have taken hold and my body wouldnt have shifted it...if that makes sense? The detox is from the copper, in other words - a copper detox, and yes i was already taking other supplements and detoxing between tests - she exaplined that it the level increased because of the detox. She also said that things have probably seemed worse for the last few months because of detoxing as it makes things worse or something. 
But i dont know, I just wish i could feel hopeful and believe i will get better one day.


----------



## Guest

Pepperrmint tea to expell excess acid .tp put it politley...and chamomile tea to calm the stomach.And just plain hot[drinking temperature of course] water is great.


----------



## AntiSocial

expell excess acid hahahahaha. wow im such a child


----------



## Guest

look at the advert at the top of these posts of page 1 when you first enter...if its still there......cure your acid reflux....blah blah blah...ever feel spyed on..


----------



## AntiSocial

Spirit said:


> look at the advert at the top of these posts of page 1 when you first enter...if its still there......cure your acid reflux....blah blah blah...ever feel spyed on..


i fucking hate those ads!!!


----------



## Adem

Natural Cure for it :

Raw organic apple cider vinegar with mother, drink 2-4 tablespoons before each meal; digestive enzymes, specifically with betatine hydrochloric acid; probiotics, specifically acidophilus bifidus; Candida cleanse; parasite cleanse; colon cleanse; eat more organic raw fruits and vegetables.


----------



## Guest

Well I keep getting penis enlargements for some reason? :|


----------



## caira111

Few years ago I was going through depression, and during that time I've noticed an increase in acid reflux. and when I was hit by any sensitive thought-pattern or experience, my entire gut spasms and it's as if I burp acid into my throat. I think because of depression your body goes under stress, and stressed people have other stomach problems.


----------

